# Ghost shrimp that good at hiding?



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought 4 ghost shrimp last week, just for something new.. and I put them in my 2.5g on my desk, with some glowlight tetras, pellia, chain swords and cladophora. I haven't seen the shrimp since I put them in. I have a glass top that has about a 1/4 inch gap on the back. I picked through the plants yesterday and no one went scurrying by. I didn't check all the plants thoroughly though.
Is it likely that the shrimp are just hiding, or should I look for fugitives?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It could be either option.

Yes, they are very good at hiding, but they are also very good at hiking right out of the tank if they get upset. I had about 4 of them get ticked when I moved them to a new tank, and all of them did a march right up the intake tube of the filter and committed suicide. :shock:

I've also found them plastered to the kitchen counter after taking a journey out of a smaller tank (similar to yours). 

Don't give up hope, though.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

I took a bunch of pellia out and looked under one of the rocks... would it be silly to think they are burrowed into the substrate? I have a few inches of ecocomplete in the tank. Otherwise, they're probably in another office by now... I haven't seen any sign of them.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

*Well....*

I changed water today, fluffed some of the substrate, took the filter apart, and then crawled around on the carpet. They are gone... must've been picked up by a spaceship, bc I see no sign of them anywhere. Escape artists!


----------

